# Schwinn Hornet Value I Beleive It Is A 1978



## d.kozak (Feb 21, 2016)

I am trying to get a value on a schwinn hornet bike, from what i have resarched it is a 1978?
if someone could give me a value it would be appreciated, it is missing the number plate and the tank but i had a hard time finding what little info I did, so thought it wouldnt hurt to get better advice.

Thank You in advance!!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 21, 2016)

$50-100 not collectible


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd put the value a bit higher, S-2 hoops front and rear, an oddball model from a specific era. I'd say it's collectable, but not wildly collectable. The BMX cross-over bikes are sort of a niche thing, but if someone had one as a kid, then it would be a valuable thing. $200 to the right buyer would be doing pretty well on it. But I also haven't followed the market on these, so it's a gut feeling kind of thing.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 21, 2016)

d.kozak said:


> I am trying to get a value on a schwinn hornet bike, from what i have resarched it is a 1978?




What is the 4-digit number stamped in the headbadge next to the letter "i" in Schwinn? Also what is the frame serial number stamped in the headtube below the badge?


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 22, 2016)

1 year only 78 and with tank can get impressive value in nice condition, 300-550 without it, not so swell. In that condition 100-150. The tanks are serious tough to find and then, that fake cap, if it ain't on the tank,  for-get-about it, albeit, alone the tanks are not very valuable. Main interest is somebody who had one as a kid, 'complete'.


----------



## d.kozak (Feb 22, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> What is the 4-digit number stamped in the headbadge next to the letter "i" in Schwinn? Also what is the frame serial number stamped in the headtube below the badge?



 it is 1207 or 12G7 I just zoomed in on it, I am not near it right now, under the badge the numbers look like 8906


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> 1 year only 78...




The Hornet was announced in the March 1977 Reporter (dealer newsletter) and appeared in the 2nd edition 1977 consumer catalog (there were 2 catalogs that year) along with several other new mid-year models:










d.kozak said:


> it is 1207 or 12G7 I just zoomed in on it, I am not near it right now, under the badge the numbers look like 8906




Maybe post a close-up pic of the number. It would be only numbers (no letters) indicating the day and year the bike was built. If the number is 1207, that would mean the bike was built on the 120th day of 1977, or Saturday April 30th that year. I'm not sure Schwinn operated the factory on a Saturday so either the number was off (they did sometimes make mistakes) or you aren't reading it correctly. The serial number below the badge would be 8 characters long with letters as the first two.


----------

